# Post workout BG



## Yan (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi, 

I noticed my BG goes up after workout, does this happen to anyone else? 

(Test done via finger prick test) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sprogladite (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes, essentially your liver is dumping glucose to compensate for the increased activity.  I find this happens even if I eat prior to exercising, so would be interested to see how others deal with it.  At the moment, I have to bolus a small amount before exercising to prevent a huge increase!


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi Yan, yes it happens to me too - sometimes the BG goes down , sometimes it goes up , and that is the nature of the beast. It keeps life interesting, I suppose...


----------



## Yan (Nov 23, 2018)

So strange so I tested about an hour ago after workout it was 5.8, Ive just had lunch (prawns and bean salad) its now 5.1 all in under an hour! So strange...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2018)

The effect of exercise can vary considerably from person to person. I do a fair bit of running, and when I was first diagnosed I was concerned about dropping low, so tested frequently before, during and after a run. After a while though, experience showed that for a run of less than about 8 miles my BG levels would either stay static or rise slightly. Above 8 miles I would start to drop a bit and need about 1-2 jelly babies a mile. As mentioned, the rise is most likely due to the liver releasing glucose to replenish the muscle glycogen used up during exercise. How big the rise is may depend on how much insulin you have circulating (if you use it) - if there is insufficient insulin then the glucose can't get into your cells and BG levels rise. It's not advised to start exercise with high BG levels for this very reason - your levels can continue to climb 

What I used to do is to have something to eat - a small biscuit or similar - after exercise, as this has the effect of 'switching off' the liver's glucose release 

In any event, the rise will only be temporary, and the beneficial effects of exercise will help improve BG levels for many hours afterwards


----------



## Nesta (Dec 24, 2018)

Yan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed my BG goes up after workout, does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> ...


I’ve always put it down to stress. I ride horses and I never know if my BG will go up or down when riding because I don’t know what the adrenaline is going to do. So if I’m excited, nervous or otherwise stressed the body floods with adrenaline which is what releases the glycogen for energy in the primeval flight or fight mode. But if nothing drastic happens and we poodle along enjoying the countryside with no scary drama, (ok, we don’t poodle, we hack faster than most because we do endurance riding and it takes a lot of energy) then the blood sugar goes down because you’re using it up and more is not being massively released as it would with an adrenaline kick caused by any kind of stress. Balancing the seesaw can be a problem, so testing loads is essential. Thank the gods for my nifty new freestyle libre gadget that I can test so easily with while riding.


----------



## Nesta (Dec 24, 2018)

Yan said:


> So strange so I tested about an hour ago after workout it was 5.8, Ive just had lunch (prawns and bean salad) its now 5.1 all in under an hour! So strange...


That kind of shift is normal at any time. I find the danger after exercise is a crash in BG so I need to eat loads afterwards. Defeats my desire to lose weight. Grrr....


----------



## Robin (Dec 24, 2018)

Nesta said:


> Thank the gods for my nifty new freestyle libre gadget that I can test so easily with while riding


They are so useful for riding, aren’t they! (Although one day I’m sure i’ll drop the reader in a muddy puddle). I have exactly the same problem with my levels, I mainly have lessons, if we’re doing flat work it takes a lot of energy and my levels drop, but if the instructor gets the scary jumps out....I end up with high levels.


----------



## BigMalc (Dec 24, 2018)

My BG levels rise after running and stay high for a good two or three hours, then plummet.  It makes judging food and insulin needs very challenging to say the least.
I tend to work on a take a bit of insulin for the high, not worry too much about the carbs in the food and see how I am a few hours later.  As I run in the evening mostly, it does mean I have the occasional 2am ice cream feast if I have misjudged things, but what else can you do.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 5, 2019)

How long after running should I be testing?


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 5, 2019)

I’ve just tested, about 10 minutes after I got in. Normally I spoke hence why I had raisins and nuts before I ran. How long would you wait again? Until my evening meal? Xx


----------



## pm133 (Nov 17, 2020)

As a type 1, I wouldn't exercise outside my bolus window (4 hours after injecting) to avoid this. 
For example, today I was at 11.0 blood glucose due to overcompensating for a tough hypo 3 hours earlier. To get it down, I took a correction of 2 units of bolus and went for a walk for 30 minutes. When I got back I immediately retested and was back at 5.7. If I had not taken that bolus, I am certain I would have gone up.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 17, 2020)

I have found that my muscles suck glucose out of my blood stream when they need it without bolus insulin being present. Yes the liver dumps some glucose initially particularly with exertive exercise where some muscle burn is involved as oppose to a steady walk on the flat which tends not to trigger the liver and the glucose levels just slowly decrease from where they were started. After exertive exercise my levels decrease more significantly later when both the muscles and liver seem to claw glucose back from the blood stream... usually whilst I sleep and drop my levels, again, in the absence of insulin. I have had to knock my evening basal insulin on the head recently and still having to top up levels through the night to prevent hypos.


----------



## DiaWolf (Nov 23, 2020)

I think if you are getting back into fitness or trying something new, then testing regularly is key. 
This will help you learn how your body reacts to your chosen exercise which will then give you accurate info on staying balanced for the rest of your day. I tend to test before, halfway stage (if its a prolonged type of exercise), immediately after and then roughly hourly for the rest of the day. 
That way if i have calculated wrong i catch a hypo before it happens. I can then find slow release carbs which usually then stop me snacking to fight off hypos throughout the day


----------



## adrian1der (Nov 23, 2020)

I was 5.8 yesterday before getting on the exercise bike. 16 miles in an hour and I was 6.7.


----------

